# Dark Glaze and Wipe Kitchen Island



## fauxlynn

Hey guys. So here is the start of a sort of not so in your face decorative finish. I am copying the finish already present on the rest of the cabinetry done by another decorative artist that refused to come back to fix some errors,lol.

The homeowner put these together himself,using of course some high grade plywood and some pre made laminated pieces. So here we go.......

I started of course by sanding, wiping down and priming. I used Stix on the laminated pieces and 123 on the other areas.










Next, of course is the paint. It ended up taking 4 coats. Oh well.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## fauxlynn

*Here is 4 coats*

Yup 4 coats, ugh. I sanded and wiped down in between each coat.



















So I am ready for Monday to start application of a fairly dark brownish glaze, that is going to be sort of tricky to do evenly. I will post more pics Sunday, I am going to mix the glaze at home so I don't have to waste time on the site, especially since I'm not allowed to get there until 10:30,lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Yup 4 coats, ugh. I sanded and wiped down in between each coat. So I am ready for Monday to start application of a fairly dark brownish glaze, that is going to be sort of tricky to do evenly. I will post more pics Sunday, I am going to mix the glaze at home so I don't have to waste time on the site, especially since I'm not allowed to get there until 10:30,lol.:thumbsup:


Did you use White Primer ... .? Looks Like a Deep Tone Base Coat Color...7 or 8 out of 10 Value or so... Was it a Neutral Base ?


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Matching Anyone's Work Can be Difficult even if Their Job was done well or not....


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Hey Michael. Yes I used white primer, knew it would take 3-4 coats anyway. But the first coat I just used some mid tone brown I had in the workroom so I didn't have to buy two quarts of the spec'd brown. 

The base is Sherwin Williams 6110 Steady Brown, ultradeep base.

The glaze going over it is very dark, so dark that I do not think this basecoat adds anything to the finish, but whatever, right. I will get a close up of the finish on the other cabinets Monday.

The now empty panels will be aluminum leafed with an amber oil glaze, to come later.


----------



## fauxlynn

*Getting the Glaze Ready*

So, I use a product from Faux Effects,(based in Florida) the Gold Label, only available to the trade. Disclaimer--I do not use it as it is supposed to be used, and I never have. So please, do not think you have to do it this way, this is a tried and true method that works for me.








They also have a line a step down available to anyone that is okay, but does not have the open time that the Gold label has.Because the FF has no binder or drying agent, I put a little paint in it. If I don't, it will take days to dry.


----------



## fauxlynn

Now I am going to add universal colorants, gradually, until I match the chip from the original glaze. I am going to start with Bulletin Red and Burnt Umber. I use ProLine tints because that is what I am used to. Don't fix something that ain't broke,right?








Needs more....


----------



## fauxlynn

Finally got the color, but some adjustment may still be necessary on site. Let's hope not. 

I ended up putting some Raw Umber and Lamp Black, then overshot it. Hate when I do that.** latex always dries darker*** So I compensated with more Bulletin Red and some Raw Sienna. Anyway.....I will post pics tomorrow of how to apply this step 1 glaze.


----------



## snacker6

fauxlynn said:


> So, I use a product from Faux Effects,(based in Florida) the Gold Label, only available to the trade. Disclaimer--I do not use it as it is supposed to be used, and I never have. So please, do not think you have to do it this way, this is a tried and true method that works for me.
> View attachment 22726
> 
> 
> They also have a line a step down available to anyone that is okay, but does not have the open time that the Gold label has.Because the FF has no binder or drying agent, I put a little paint in it. If I don't, it will take days to dry.
> 
> View attachment 22727


I took their Wall Finishes I & II from Aaron Cohen about 10 years ago. I thought it was worth it to be able to purchase the product, rather than trying to concoct acrylic glazes with decent open time.

I'm pretty much retired now, but I'm thinking about a trip to Seattle for one of his plaster courses (not a Faux Effects line).

Anyway, your work looks great. Some very accomplished artists on this board.


----------



## fauxlynn

snacker6 said:


> I took their Wall Finishes I & II from Aaron Cohen about 10 years ago. I thought it was worth it to be able to purchase the product, rather than trying to concoct acrylic glazes with decent open time.
> 
> I'm pretty much retired now, but I'm thinking about a trip to Seattle for one of his plaster courses (not a Faux Effects line).
> 
> Anyway, your work looks great. Some very accomplished artists on this board.


Haha that's the only reason I took the class, to buy the product. But hey, it's a good product. I never met Aaron.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Hey Michael. Yes I used white primer, knew it would take 3-4 coats anyway. But the first coat I just used some mid tone brown I had in the workroom so I didn't have to buy two quarts of the spec'd brown. The base is Sherwin Williams 6110 Steady Brown, ultradeep base. The glaze going over it is very dark, so dark that I do not think this basecoat adds anything to the finish, but whatever, right. I will get a close up of the finish on the other cabinets Monday. The now empty panels will be aluminum leafed with an amber oil glaze, to come later.


I was wondering about the Empty Panels.....
We haven't had to Glaze Too Many Cabinets Lately when I think about it..... Only Graining... 


Michael Tust


----------



## bodean614

I was in cabinet business and we used a spray on glaze that you let dry and wipe with fine scotch brute pad to remove then clear works great if you can spray. The black went on blue and turns black with the clear coat.


----------



## fauxlynn

michael tust said:


> I was wondering about the Empty Panels.....
> We haven't had to Glaze Too Many Cabinets Lately when I think about it..... Only Graining...
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


I am envious, Michael. I would never complain another day in my life if I could woodgrain every job.:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

*Step 1 glaze*

So, I always have to have a plan to get as much done at one time as possible. If this were miles of cabinets, I would do all the horizontals, then the verticals the next day.But, since this is small, I have to do it all in one day. Gotta be careful not to be too sloppy, as glaze takes a while to 'set', so any splatter, etc could lift off glaze on a previously done area.

Tape out, just as if it were joinery.









First the corbels.









Apply glaze liberally with brush.









Wipe through with a rag.









'Soften' it out with a brush. 









On to the horizontals.









On to the end pieces.









After I got all four sides done, I did the base trim in one continuous wrap.


----------



## fauxlynn

Not a great picture, but this is the original finish that I am copying.


----------



## snacker6

I like it; a nicely refined finish, and good tones for it. Do you usually use the setcoat?


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> I am envious, Michael. I would never complain another day in my life if I could woodgrain every job.:thumbsup:


Well... What I mean is all the Cabinetry I do lately is Graining on them... Not so much Glazing... I wouldn't say I'm Graining Every Day Per Say.... But most of my calls are Graining... I'm not really getting calls for Marble much here.... 12 - 15 calls for Graining to 1 of Marble Ratio.... I'd Love more calls for Marble....
Don't be Envious .... Imagine how many People wish they were the ones to be able to Match and Glaze these Cabinets .... I just like to work for Nice People and have a Good Day.....



Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

snacker6 said:


> I like it; a nicely refined finish, and good tones for it. Do you usually use the setcoat?





michael tust said:


> Well... What I mean is all the Cabinetry I do lately is Graining on them... Not so much Glazing... I wouldn't say I'm Graining Every Day Per Say.... But most of my calls are Graining... I'm not really getting calls for Marble much here.... 12 - 15 calls for Graining to 1 of Marble Ratio.... I'd Love more calls for Marble....
> Don't be Envious .... Imagine how many People wish they were the ones to be able to Match and Glaze these Cabinets .... I just like to work for Nice People and have a Good Day.....
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


snacker6-- years ago we had so much trouble with set coat, that we just stopped using it. You could see the roller marks through the finish, and I never used the FF tints anyway. I do, however, use set coat a certain way for the certain wood graining projects, but that is a secret I am not willing to share.

Michael, even 12-15 calls would make me happy. Too much cheap competition here.


----------



## fauxlynn

Okay, so yesterday the color was off a bit from Monday and I had to add an in between glaze in preparation for today, oh well. But I will not bore y'all with those pics. Basically same thing as Monday, different color. Then today, Wednesday step 3, again basically repeating all those steps with a different color. Below,the side has all 3 steps, the front panel still needs step 3.









Today I was able to get an aluminum leaf sample up and glazed for her approval. I will detail how to do that tomorrow or Friday. It is deeper than the small sample there, at her request. They are going to live with it overnight to see if they like it tomorrow.:001_unsure:


----------



## fauxlynn

Here's a shot of how many little color swipes it took to figure this out,lol.









Also, a little tip when trying to match colors, you should isolate them by putting something white around them. Everything in a room reflects light, so blue tape or whatever is nearby will affect the color.
3M doesn't make that white paper tape anymore, shame. It was my go to tape for almost everything.









It does help if you listen to Pearl Jam.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Here's a shot of how many little color swipes it took to figure this out,lol. Also, a little tip when trying to match colors, you should isolate them by putting something white around them. Everything in a room reflects light, so blue tape or whatever is nearby will affect the color. 3M doesn't make that white paper tape anymore, shame. It was my go to tape for almost everything. It does help if you listen to Pearl Jam.


It really doesn't matter how many swipes it took to Match it ..... All that counts is that it Matches ! ... The Clients are Happy....... And The Check Clears....



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> snacker6-- years ago we had so much trouble with set coat, that we just stopped using it. You could see the roller marks through the finish, and I never used the FF tints anyway. I do, however, use set coat a certain way for the certain wood graining projects, but that is a secret I am not willing to share. Michael, even 12-15 calls would make me happy. Too much cheap competition here.


When I lived in Arizona for a short time.... It was getting tough to pay the bills and I thought ,why did I leave San Francisco ! What was I thinking...... I got a call to bid some Graining of Kitchen Cabinets.. And Wallglazing,along with some stenciling .... I figured out here I could easily bid $5000 ..... It was a Small Kitchen.....
So being Desperate,we needed to land this job and decided to bid it for....... Ouch... $2250 ..... I knew she was impressed by our Portfolio and Samples as she Mentioned a few times how she hoped She Could Afford us..... ( when you here those words ,you've done the best you possibly can ) I didn't here back from her after a couple of weeks so I called.... I asked her if she was still interested in having the work done. She said yes ,but hired someone else. I said oh I thought you liked the Quality level of work we do. She said Yes it's Beautiful but the other Faux Finishers Price was less... I said may I ask what her bid was ? .... She said yes .... It was $800

Good to be back Home...


Michael Tust


----------



## snacker6

fauxlynn said:


> snacker6-- years ago we had so much trouble with set coat, that we just stopped using it. You could see the roller marks through the finish, and I never used the FF tints anyway. I do, however, use set coat a certain way for the certain wood graining projects, but that is a secret I am not willing to share.


Setcoat always seemed to work better for me when sprayed; not always an option (obviously) even with a low pressure rig. 

I think the glazed aluminum goes nicely in those insets.


----------



## fauxlynn

snacker6 said:


> Setcoat always seemed to work better for me when sprayed; not always an option (obviously) even with a low pressure rig.
> 
> I think the glazed aluminum goes nicely in those insets.


It did look good, but they couldn't live with it. On to plan B, just putting the same finish in the panels. Oh well, it's not my kitchen.


----------



## fauxlynn

*On Hold*

So the final pics won't happen for a while, the homeowners are having an issue with a seam mark where horizontal meets vertical. 

I promise I will post pics of the finished product when it happens.:thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn

Well....clients want all dragging running vertically. Yay! So, I taped out the horizontals, base-coated and the pics show step 1.:thumbup:


















Step 2 tomorrow. I love my job!

Yes, the top photo is showing some weird streaks...due to a quick clear coat,mostly to protect the not quite cured glaze finish from any splatter,etc from the re-do part. Don't worry, it'll get another couple coats.


----------



## Lambrecht

Am I not seeing it correctly? The pic you have of the original finish that you are copying has the grain running both horizontal and vertically so why would they want yours all vertically. Pics from your other jobs have all been top notch finishes so I can't imagine that your seams are not good enough to warrant wanting the grain run entirely vertically. I guess it is easier to pic it apart than to actually do it.


----------



## fauxlynn

Lambrecht said:


> Am I not seeing it correctly? The pic you have of the original finish that you are copying has the grain running both horizontal and vertically so why would they want yours all vertically. Pics from your other jobs have all been top notch finishes so I can't imagine that your seams are not good enough to warrant wanting the grain run entirely vertically. I guess it is easier to pic it apart than to actually do it.


Yes, I pointed that out to them , just to make sure they were aware. The response was something like- But it just swooshes around to change directions, there is no line.

I love my job.


----------



## woodcoyote

Dang! Awesome job!! I don't even want to ask how many hours or days or weeks you've put into this thing. 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## fauxlynn

woodcoyote said:


> Dang! Awesome job!! I don't even want to ask how many hours or days or weeks you've put into this thing.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work!


I'm going to make zilch on this when all is said and done.The thing about 'faux' is many times, you can only go so far in one day. So,for instance, I was there today for like 3 hrs. Can't proceed 'till tomorrow, probably a 2 hr day. It can be frustrating at times.

I love my job.


----------



## Lambrecht

I can see why the last finisher opted to not return.


----------



## fauxlynn

Lambrecht said:


> I can see why the last finisher opted to not return.


Yes, I think my red flag detector was on the fritz the day I met with them.

I'll get over it.:thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Yes, I think my red flag detector was on the fritz the day I met with them. I'll get over it.:thumbup:


Every now and then one will Slip By Us... We just try to keep it to a Minimum....when I go with my Gut I'm 99.9999 % You Probably Knew Lynn......



Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

*Complete*

So....









Urethane not quite dry..............................^^^^^^^(still a little hazy)










Urethane wasn't quite dry....that's what the whitish mark is all the way to the right....don't judge me!!



















They were happy with the results.BTW, the counter top is temporary, that's why I didn't wipe back the glaze underneath.


----------



## slinger58

Looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Looks really good. :thumbup:


Thanks, buuuuuuuudy!


----------



## Lambrecht

Nice finish. Now get paid and get the heck out of there.


----------



## The 3rd Coat

Sensational work. Need to learn this stuff.


----------



## fauxlynn

Lambrecht said:


> Nice finish. Now get paid and get the heck out of there.


Done and done. Off to the next job...chalk paint kitchen cabinets. Cha ching.


----------



## Hog

Nice work, Started a wood graining job yesterday, your posts got me psyched to go tackle it. It's drywall that I base coated, and am adding 1st application of glaze. I'll stack a few more glaze coats, draw in a little heart grain , and clear coat. It's 20 feet up.


----------



## Hog

A few of my favorite brushes


----------



## fauxlynn

Man, those floggers have seen better days, lol.

I only used chip brushes and a wide strips brush on this.


----------

